# [04/2016] Wii U 5.5.X scene explanation.



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice meme.


----------



## ihateu3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Point?


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)

Explanation for newbies.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Voxel Studios said:


> Nice meme.


It's not a meme.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2016)

Geeettt EOF'd on!


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Geeettt EOF'd on!


 
But this is not off-topic! It's an really accurate explanation of whats going on in the scene.


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 25, 2016)

Margen


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> But this is not off-topic! It's an really accurate explanation of whats going on in the scene.


It may be accurate but IMO it's "EOF by nature".


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2016)

Pretty Dank meme
Oh and @Margen67 s avatar 


seriously tho like wtf is this


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 25, 2016)

Is that Naehrwert in the top 2%?


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2016)

Jack54782 said:


> seriously tho like wtf is this


This is obviously Illuminati. #xposed


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Is that Naehrwert in the top 2%?


Yep lol


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> This is obviously Illuminati. #xposed


#xposed #baited #keemstar


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2016)

Jack54782 said:


> #xposed #baited #keemstar


#xactly


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 25, 2016)

bottom slice of the pyramid is gone...

more realistic:


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> bottom slice of the pyramid is gone...
> 
> more realistic:


No


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> bottom slice of the pyramid is gone...
> 
> more realistic:


Truer string of Unicode characters have never been pasted onto an image.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 25, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> bottom slice of the pyramid is gone...
> 
> more realistic:
> snip


forgot Margen67


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 25, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> No


yes... 
nobody cares about the drama that appeared on these pages in these months...
it was ok make a little fuss on it when it went out, but then people get quickly bored by all the story...
at today guys here have no interest in people you put on top of that image...and in a way this is a good thing...apart people asking for iosu from time to time people are ok with what they got so far...

if something will arrive someday it will be good but people are not in such an addiction situation that nobody cannot take sleep tonight because of that ...


----------



## Antonio Ricardo (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank god, a very useful thread.


----------



## KungFuzion (Apr 25, 2016)

IOSU still being worked on. Marionumber1 is also working on it. It will happen one day.


----------



## memomo (Apr 25, 2016)

hey dude 
there are lots of members here have kernel access
< 5.5X


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2016)

KungFuzion said:


> It will happen *one day*.


Also known as:
Just around the corner™
or simply
Soon™


----------



## KungFuzion (Apr 25, 2016)

Or waitway lol


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 25, 2016)

Wii U flashcart when


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Wii U flashcart when


I had no idea it plays carts... 
So flash disks!


----------



## g00s3y (Apr 25, 2016)

Best thread made in a while.


----------



## memomo (Apr 25, 2016)

USB dongle™


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> yes...
> nobody cares about the drama that appeared on these pages in these months...
> it was ok make a little fuss on it when it went out, but then people get quickly bored by all the story...
> at today guys here have no interest in people you put on top of that image...and in a way this is a good thing...apart people asking for iosu from time to time people are ok with what they got so far...
> ...


tl;dr 
Btw there is no reason for being so serious for a total useless/made for fun thread lol


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 25, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> tl;dr
> Btw there is no reason for being so serious for a total useless/made for fun thread lol


But I  was trying to be funny !!!!!!
I had no intention to ruin your thread!
i wanted only to rearrange the pyramid...maybe someone else could rearrange your pyramid following another vision ...
you created this meme...accept other modyfing it!!!


----------



## Bycrosser (Apr 25, 2016)

5.5.X scene theme song


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> But I  was trying to be funny !!!!!!
> I had no intention to ruin your thread!
> i wanted only to rearrange the pyramid...maybe someone else could rearrange your pyramid following another vision ...
> you created this meme...accept other modyfing it!!!


My "No" is about the absence of Margen67 lol


----------



## H3llbender (Apr 25, 2016)

I mean.... Hes not exactly wrong...


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 25, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> My "No" is about the absence of Margen67 lol


ah lol!
it cames right after then other user posted with my rearrange quoted...
lolly lolly!!!!!


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> ah lol!
> it cames right after then other user posted with my rearrange quoted...
> lolly lolly!!!!!


My shitty connection fault :/


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 25, 2016)

The handful of homebrew developed for 5.5.x has taken a handful of devs a lot of time and effort , i for one dont accept the term "shit" as a way to describe their efforts.......


----------



## OriginalHamster (Apr 25, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> Margen


That was the best part lol


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> The handful of homebrew developed for 5.5.x has taken a handful of devs a lot of time and effort , i for one dont accept the term "shit" as a way to describe their efforts.......


Jesus Christ, "shit" not their homebrew, but the permessions that userland gives...


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 25, 2016)

forget my comment , this place just .... ah whatever


----------



## sin is in (Apr 25, 2016)

4 persons  with iosu ~ 2%
people without exploit ~ 85%
that means that  85% of gbatemp is 170 persons....
and magically ~13% is 5 persons...
why don't try to make an exploit using that mathematical knowledge ?


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 25, 2016)

sin is in said:


> 4 persons  with iosu ~ 2%
> people without exploit ~ 85%
> that means that  85% of gbatemp is 170 persons....
> and magically ~13% is 5 persons...
> why don't try to make an exploit using that mathematical knowledge ?


Because i'm not autistic.


----------



## sin is in (Apr 25, 2016)

good for you
here a medal


----------



## kimotori (Apr 25, 2016)

eh... eh.. the only shit, is this thread


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 25, 2016)

Which category would I be in, who has patience and is doing other things while waiting for IOSU or any possible kernal exploits on 5.5.0?


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Apr 25, 2016)

ihateu3 said:


> Point?


Right at the top if you look closely


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 26, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


>


I'm so glad that the Wii scene wasn't like this (I don't know how it was really, I started using homebrew AFTER 4.3) and I'm glad the 3DS scene isn't like this, but out of all scenes, this shit is sad.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 26, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> I'm so glad that the Wii scene wasn't like this (I don't know how it was really, I started using homebrew AFTER 4.3) and I'm glad the 3DS scene isn't like this, but out of all scenes, this shit is sad.


All the people making the exploits are salty about people who want their games _free_. That is why we have no exploit.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 26, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> All the people making the exploits are salty about people who want their games _free_. That is why we have no exploit.


That is just sad. When are people gonna grow up and accept that this is unavoidable.


----------



## crwys (Apr 26, 2016)

Lol and here i thought this thread was going to be somewhat informative. Until I saw the first post and its only a picture.

It did make me laugh though so that counts for something.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 26, 2016)

Why the fuck is @Margen67 in the 85 % and not me ;(


----------



## Rob Blou (Apr 26, 2016)

Best thread in a while!


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 26, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Why the fuck is @Margen67 in the 85 % and not me ;(


Because I'm a dirty entitled pirate :^)


----------



## Kafluke (Apr 26, 2016)

I have to admit the picture made me laugh. Didn't need a new thread though.


----------



## Ashell (Apr 26, 2016)

I have given up. I don't even play the WiiU games I have. Nintendo just keeps going a direction I'm not into, so even with an exploit I doubt I would play it much more.


----------



## lefthandsword (Apr 26, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> That is just sad. When are people gonna grow up and accept that this is unavoidable.


Even if piracy is inevitable a free solution is still better than a pay one. If you don't release anything some Chinese profiteers will eventually take the spotlight (remember brickway and DRM dongles?) as long as people demand for piracy. In that case a public CFW that can be abused for piracy is still better than someone making huge profits by allowing people to pirate.

I wish the developers can get that somehow and ignore the dark side of the homebrew scene.


----------



## Droyd (Apr 26, 2016)

You ask yourself if you're a 5.5.X peasant ? check if some of those symptoms goes for you:

You're addicted to the Wii U - Hacking & Homebrew section
It may be the first time you logged to a forum in your life
Other peasants in this section become familiar, some of them feel like brothers
You feel enjoyement once you see one of those peasants rulers avatar in a 5.5.X hacking thread : Marionumber1, NWPlayer123, Hykem, Smea...
For you, any thread without 5.5.X on it is a useless thread
Sometimes you love hackers, sometimes you hate them...
You read this reply with a smile on your face
If you got at least three of those symptoms, than you are a dirty little peasant.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 26, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> bottom slice of the pyramid is gone...
> 
> more realistic:
> Snip'd



I am quite NOT OK with how Wii U situation at the moment is. Sorry to be blunt and whatever but I will be super happy when Wii U exploit for IOSU or whatever gets finally released, if at all. The current situation is really crappy my browser seems to just randomly get clogged up by something making it crash just from a sniff of an exploit and then I have to make whole voodoo dance and new local profile to get any of the exploits running again, Loadiine is only as good as it can be which means not that great given it's incompatibility with just certain file structures or large amounts of small files and so on. Just running homebrew is hassle alone because of the limitations set in - and running kernel exploit just to use some things, on 3DS I had to do this only for a downgrade and now I have everything there, great load of homebrew staight in my homescreen just click and run.

No, for general users this could be way better.

But do I care about the drama? No, I can take and be OK with any explanation or rationale the developers working currently have. If they end up never releasing anything I am not even pissed, just bummed but it is their stuff and their work, they are entitled to it as much as to a undersea city they built with the sweat of their own brown. But am I Happy with the current situation? No after wasting 3 hours of time doing yet one more voodoo dance around my 2nd Wii U to make any exploits and homebrew work again I was most quite not happy. Only thing I am happy about is I can currently separate this from my main Wii U my purchases etc. exist as my 5.3.2 Wii U is a second Wii U I only use secondarily and that is a privilege I am somewhat glad about, Would not want to know what it is like to have a 5.3.2 even with a spoof as your only Wii U.

Also to touch on piracy:
Eventually PIracy is gonna be a good thing? "How in the fuck what the fuck you talking about" you may yell at me? Well, I am not entirely sure how likely this is to happen on a nintendo platform or a eShop platform like this, or licencing with nintendo and other parties but on PS3, I am glad I have a modded system right now because there indeed is games one cannot buy anymore - but you CAN pirate them. Marvel vs. Capcom, Marvel vs. Capcom 2, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (capcom) HD, and other such digital only releases are not available today to buy, and have not been for a while after licencing with the IP owners went through and capcom would not/could not renew them anymore. This means that in preservation sense, only (now gray?) illegal methods are there to help you obtain and play these releases. There is none of this on Wii U but there could be. 

Other is fan modifications, such as undub modifications, uncencor patches, fan translations etc.

But no, I am not saying this is the most features for game loading will be used, this is most likely, tops 5% of what this potential is, but I feel like it is something to have with better exploits and homebrew abilities. 

Piracy is a bitch, but there is rare few times it really isn't, and Wii U emulation will not be playable anytime SOON.

Homebrew is hard business.


----------



## lefthandsword (Apr 26, 2016)

Sumea said:


> This means that in preservation sense, only (now gray?) illegal methods are there to help you obtain and play these releases. There is none of this on Wii U but there could be.


Meme Run (it got DMCA'd by the troll face creator). It's playable if you still have it on your Wii U, but if you never bought the 'game' (i don't have better examples) or deleted it off your system then the only way to obtain it is pirate it and play /w loadiine.


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Apr 26, 2016)

I f*ckin' hate Lenny Face…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekarter104 (Apr 26, 2016)

This topic is worth a laugh though ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Sent from my computer using GBATemp.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 26, 2016)

lefthandsword said:


> Meme Run (it got DMCA'd by the troll face creator). It's playable if you still have it on your Wii U, but if you never bought the 'game' (i don't have better examples) or deleted it off your system then the only way to obtain it is pirate it and play /w loadiine.


I did not think of that, I think that like many of the weird low budget indies came out only in america, again that licencing issue, I think those (like few of those slender clones or whatever for Wii U) are America only, so that is double plus good.

But yeah like I said this is not like even 5% of the usage you can have with it, but it still is good for preservation in this day and age digital only reigns.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 26, 2016)

lefthandsword said:


> Even if piracy is inevitable a free solution is still better than a pay one. If you don't release anything some Chinese profiteers will eventually take the spotlight (remember brickway and DRM dongles?) as long as people demand for piracy. In that case a public CFW that can be abused for piracy is still better than someone making huge profits by allowing people to pirate.
> 
> I wish the developers can get that somehow and ignore the dark side of the homebrew scene.



this will not be the case.

The wiiu have such a small user base than even chineses see no profit on pirating the thing.
too few buyers, too much late in console life...

"pirate problem" on wiiu is "non-problem" ... even in the case with NX to be revelaed nintendo could not even give a fuck if ever the pirating thing happens now ...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sumea said:


> Homebrew is hard business.



I see on your profile that you are from Finland...
I can imagine why iosu is important for you ... with that prices in nordic countries ...

Sorry but I want to make you come to reality:
There is no interest in wiiu homebrew.
the console would have been the best homebrew thing on the planet, all the potential was there.
1)
off screen play for everything.
2)
running 2 instances of a media center on tv and gamepad would have been godly.
3)
game mods (imagine a mario maker mod with private servers...)
4)
all emus rewritten to take the full power of wiiu.
5)
real async gameplay homebrew games (imagine a doungeoun master kind of game , or a tank smiluator , or a helicopter simulator, one driving and other firing,now imagine that on online ala ArmA ...do not care about grpahics the concept alone would have been godly!!!)
ect ect 

but reality is there is no time left for the poor wiiu, NX is approaching, and scene guuys here have no intention to open it...


so do not get upset but majority of people here is ok with what we got ...


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 26, 2016)

Eeek it's the half-***ed half-sarcastic thread "trying" to show the situation to all the people who didn't ask for it, Gee-THX, OP, i just needed this.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 26, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> this will not be the case.
> 
> The wiiu have such a small user base than even chineses see no profit on pirating the thing.
> too few buyers, too much late in console life...
> ...



Nah, I buy my games, or what I can. My modded PS3 currently hosts almost mainly tons of fighting games I already own just for ease of having them all on HDD or whatnot, I have TPHD, SMM, Smash, yoshi, whatever on the disc. Heck my problem is not to keep up with Wii U releases I want but 3DS is the bigger problem... Was...

Also since never releasing new system meant the need of doom for old one. This is homebrew and not actual game devs we talk about. Heck PS2 got it's last official game releases back in 2013 or something still. Xbox homebrew scene STILL goes on, almost dead but not quite, XMBC4xbox goes on, and so on. There was new softmod installation methods coming out even in 2007 which was year after 360 was already out and so on. Like in which reality was it that a release of new system meant old one is being just thrown out with the bathwater? Like never, all brewers just wiped the work they worked on, threw it out and started to watch the new system IMMEDIATELY. This ALWAYS happened yeah?

But no, I can buy my games if I need to, and if I want to. No problems there. No need to make profiling assumptions when they can miss the mark quite badly.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 26, 2016)

GEEEEET EOF'D ON

░░░░░░░▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄░░░░░░░
░░░░▄▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▄░░░░
░░▄▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄░░
░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
█░░░▄▄██████▄░░░░░░▄██████▄▄░░░█
█░░███▀▀█████░░░░░░██▀▀██████░░█
▀▄░███▄▄█████░░▄▄░░██▄▄██████░▄▀
░▀▄░░░░░░░▄▀░░▄██▄░░▀▄░░░░░░░▄▀░
░▄▀░░░▄░▀▀░░░░████░░░░▀▀░▄░░░▀▄░
░█░░▄▄█▀▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄██▄░░█░
░▀▄░░░▀▄█░▀▀█▀▀█▀▀▀█▀▀█░█▀░░░▄▀░
░░▀▄░░░░▀▀▄▄█░░█░░░█░▄█▀░░░░▄▀░░
░░░░▀▄▄░░░░░▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀░░░░▄▄▀░░░░
░░░░░░░▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀▀░░░░░░░


----------



## Sumea (Apr 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> GEEEEET EOF'D ON
> 
> ░░░░░░░▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄░░░░░░░
> ░░░░▄▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▄░░░░
> ...


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 26, 2016)

Sumea said:


> Nah, I buy my games, or what I can. My modded PS3 currently hosts almost mainly tons of fighting games I already own just for ease of having them all on HDD or whatnot, I have TPHD, SMM, Smash, yoshi, whatever on the disc. Heck my problem is not to keep up with Wii U releases I want but 3DS is the bigger problem... Was...
> 
> Also since never releasing new system meant the need of doom for old one. This is homebrew and not actual game devs we talk about. Heck PS2 got it's last official game releases back in 2013 or something still. Xbox homebrew scene STILL goes on, almost dead but not quite, XMBC4xbox goes on, and so on. There was new softmod installation methods coming out even in 2007 which was year after 360 was already out and so on. Like in which reality was it that a release of new system meant old one is being just thrown out with the bathwater? Like never, all brewers just wiped the work they worked on, threw it out and started to watch the new system IMMEDIATELY. This ALWAYS happened yeah?
> 
> ...



nice collection...!!!
it's rare find a nordic with so much games!!!
most of them are turned away from high prices usually...or retro go after some years...
latest years online deals get the situation a bit less pricer...good for vikings...
ps:
few wii games... you need retro go some of them as soon you can ...

anyway ...
it's not a problem if in 10 years someone will come out with a IOSU... problem is that what we see now with wiiu is what is going to happen for all future consoles...in 2/3 years cycles with incremental consoles, mandatory online ect ect there is a lot of effort from guys on the scene to get on par with console makers,
cannot blame theme for not willing to spend so much time on getting a point console maker can patch in few days ...
on wiiu even with IOSU the scene lost ...c'mon let's accept this guys...!!

ps:
that shelf is HORRIBLE ...LOL!!!  
Ikea on the force!!!LOL


----------



## Sumea (Apr 26, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> nice collection...!!!
> it's rare find a nordic with so much games!!!
> most of them are turned away from high prices usually...or retro go after some years...
> latest years online deals get the situation a bit less pricer...good for vikings...
> ...



I dunno, it only depends on what the system can do and what the makers of exploits want it to do. There is no set rules or boundaries and it really follows the same rules as music:
Once you set your mind free of concepts like harmony or the music being "correct" you can really set yourself free and really do anything. The point currently for Wii U is with a redNAND you could not patch the exploits out that way, like with 3DS now emuNAND/redNAND cannot be patched out in any tangible way, as cannot A9LH which was last spike for boot time exploit for 3DS. PS3, once set to exploited firmware will never leave it unless user makes it so in some way, and currently possibilities for such happen.

Currenly it is more about; current lesser exploits based on running them from the only hole you have every time you boot; The browser - that CAN be indeed patched out and if you go with it, you loose your hole, vs. exploits such as having IOSU exploited and in boot time somehow.

The culture war, kinda sorta, is around piracy vs. homebrew. The clever people doing these want it for homebrew. Smea got this with 3DS as his exploits for 3DS are userland and thus, more or less homebrew only. His tools lets you do all the homebrew-ey stuff without enabling piracy in any way, until downgrading through a kernel exploit in his homebrew became possible.

Fail0verflow touched on this matter with their Wii U hack; They had hacked Wii U a long while ago, but they did not find interest in releasing their work since they are interested enabling homebrew only, but not piracy; and they said the scene moves more from homebrews to piracy. This is why they on PS4 are now building a Linux for it specifically so a linux community would grow around PS4 rather than one exploiting the main OS and enabling piracy in some fast manner.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 26, 2016)

Sumea said:


> I dunno, it only depends on what the system can do and what the makers of exploits want it to do. There is no set rules or boundaries and it really follows the same rules as music:
> Once you set your mind free of concepts like harmony or the music being "correct" you can really set yourself free and really do anything. The point currently for Wii U is with a redNAND you could not patch the exploits out that way, like with 3DS now emuNAND/redNAND cannot be patched out in any tangible way, as cannot A9LH which was last spike for boot time exploit for 3DS. PS3, once set to exploited firmware will never leave it unless user makes it so in some way, and currently possibilities for such happen.
> 
> Currenly it is more about; current lesser exploits based on running them from the only hole you have every time you boot; The browser - that CAN be indeed patched out and if you go with it, you loose your hole, vs. exploits such as having IOSU exploited and in boot time somehow.
> ...




Naaaahh ...piracy on wiiu is a "non-problem" ... as drama went out there are other problems on the wiiu scene ...
that returning to my meme modification divided in 2...who is waiting really for IOSU? pirates...and then?
in 10 years who will care about iosu for wiiu? 
we bastards and few others...
the time for wiiu was now not in 10 years from now...
all is gone all is lost...
only nice thing about wiiu is that Nintendo cannot blame Piracy this time...LOL


----------



## lefthandsword (Apr 26, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> Naaaahh ...piracy on wiiu is a "non-problem" ... as drama went out there are other problems on the wiiu scene ...
> that returning to my meme modification divided in 2...who is waiting really for IOSU? pirates...and then?
> in 10 years who will care about iosu for wiiu?
> we bastards and few others...
> ...


Someone who has iosu said they will be releasing their work anyway in a few years (when big N and publishers aren't making $$$ from Wii u anymore) if there's no progress in the scene, but who still cares by then?


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 26, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


>


Hi @Margen67


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2016)

PS: I have a 5.3.2 WiiU.


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> PS: I have a 5.3.2 WiiU.
> 
> View attachment 47052


So... ?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> So... ?


nothing, I wanted to brag my collection :^)


----------



## JohnathanMonkey (Apr 27, 2016)

Droyd said:


> You ask yourself if you're a 5.5.X peasant ? check if some of those symptoms goes for you:
> 
> You're addicted to the Wii U - Hacking & Homebrew section
> It may be the first time you logged to a forum in your life
> ...


OH GOD!!!! I'M A PEASANT!!!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2016)

Wii U's are wonderful consoles with a great library :^)


----------

